
Show HN: I made Hacker News hover profile cards - stockkid
https://github.com/sungwoncho/hacker-news-hover-profile
======
stockkid
I made a Chrome extension for viewing HN users profiles by hovering over
usernames. It is open source: [https://github.com/sungwoncho/hacker-news-
hover-profile](https://github.com/sungwoncho/hacker-news-hover-profile).

